# Pronunciation of "Ngara"



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Me and some of my fish buddies were having this discussion as its one of our favorite peacocks. We were all in disagreement though as to how you say its name. Is it pronouced Nah-Gar-Ah or N-Gar-Ah. One of them even said the "G" is actually spoken like a "J" so it would be Na-Jar-Ah/N-Jar-Ah.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Assuming the announcer is pronouncing the word correctly it would be N-Gar-Ah with the "n" like the "n" in "navel". She says it in the 1st few seconds of the clip.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> Assuming the announcer is pronouncing the word correctly it would be N-Gar-Ah with the "n" like the "n" in "navel".


If I'm hearing them right (both the reporter and that first woman). It's pronounced N-gar-uh with N pronounced simply N like you would say the letter. so the letter N followed by gar-uh.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

lilscoots said:


> cichlid-gal said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming the announcer is pronouncing the word correctly it would be N-Gar-Ah with the "n" like the "n" in "navel".
> ...


Thanks lilscoots...it always helps to have someone that knows English pronounciation and language matters better than I do assist with these things...I was always better at math and science :lol: :wink:


----------

